# May Outbackers Masthead Photo Contest



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Seems like it was just March, and here we are approaching the middle of April already. A reminder to get those great photos in, and maybe your shot will grace the masthead of every Outbackers.com page for the month of May!

Please get your submissions in by the 15th of April. Hey, it's more fun that taxes, right?

Need more info? The answers are all right here!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*!!! LAST CALL - MAY OUTBACKERS.COM MASTHEAD PHOTO CONTEST !!!*​
Well, the 15th has come and gone, and we are way short of entries for the May masthead photo. So we will extend the deadline to the 20th (This Friday). Time to get those entries in!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

